# Tidal Difference



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

I get tide reports for Daytona Beach. Would Ormond Beach be any different? It's only about 20 min. north? I can get Ormond Beach/Halifax Intracoastal on the tide charts, but it shows that it's about 4 hours difference...is that possible?!


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Pat, 

Intracoastal tides can be a lot different than ocean tides. 

We have a creek here that's about 3/4 of a mile from the beach, but the tide is 1.5 hours behind the beach.

See if you can find the area you want on this list...

http://www.landbigfish.com/tides/tides.cfm?state=FloridaA


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Ocean Tide*

Yes, I know the intra-coastal is alot different, but I needed to know if the ocean tide would be any different say about 20 min.northward(from my local ocean tide). On the chart, it just is going by the intra coastal and that's not what I need to know.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

The further you go up the intracoastal, the further away you get from the inlet which dictates the tides. The further up, the slower the tide to change because the flow gets weaker and weaker the further away.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Have any idea how much difference it is? Like about 5 miles north of Granada? I didn't realize the inlet had such an impact on the tides!


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

The farther south you go, the later the tide. I don't know where your tide is calculated, or how far south/north you are going. 

But here's an example. 

Amelia Island is 13 miles long. High tide tonite at the north end is 8:32 PM. High tide at the south end is 8:55 PM. 

So if you go 13 miles south, the tide is 23 minutes later. So let's say 1 mile = 1.5 minutes. 

Find your tide station. 10 miles north the tide is 15 minutes earlier. Ten miles south, 15 minutes later.....


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

That's about right..i'm going about 13 miles or so north.


Surf Fish said:


> The farther south you go, the later the tide. I don't know where your tide is calculated, or how far south/north you are going.
> 
> But here's an example.
> 
> ...


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*What will work in your*

area won't work the same.....for the Ormond beach pier/Gan bridge....You have to take into account, how much of that water is flowing into other places....so this will slow the tide, so 13 miles in one places. Won't be the same at another place.....by the way the Ponce inlet is 17miles away....and the nearest inlet north is the "Matanzas Inlet" that is 30miles away for the area you want to fish in......so if the chart said 3 to 4 hours.....Then i would tend to belive the chart These charts are made by smarter people then me or you....And they been doing it for years.....But if you don't agree with them.....by all means arrive at that area at the time you thing it is going to be high tide and let us the outcome..........There is just so many factors you have to add in......


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Beach tides don't differ nearly as significantly as inland waterway tides that are entirely dependent on the aforementioned factors, namely how far away they are from the inlet from the ocean and how much water is being dispersed.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

*This will blow all your minds*

From Saltwatertides.com
The first one is for St Augustine beach FL, The second one is for Daytona Bch Shores Sunglow pier,50 NM miles to the south,You do the math...If you can.

Tides for St. Augustine Beach July 4, 2007. 

Low 5:30 AM 0.2 

High 11:33 AM 4.8

Low 5:34 PM 0.3

High 11:57 PM 5.2


Tides for Daytona Beach Shores, Sunglow Pier July 4, 2007. 

Low 5:20 AM 0.2 

High 11:28 AM 3.9 

Low 5:24 PM 0.3

High 11:52 PM 4.4


As you can see, Low tide at the Pier, 50 miles south, is 10min PRIOR to low tide up the coast in St. Augustine. Now, Lets go 20 NM NORTH of St.Augustine to Atlantic beach.

Tides for Atlantic Beach July 4, 2007. 

Low 5:39 AM 0.2 

High 11:43 AM 5.2 

Low 5:43 PM 0.3

9 min after the low tide in St.Augustine it will be low tide in Atlantic beach 20 NM to the north. Heres the interesting part..There is ONLY 9 MIN Difference in the low tide time between ATLANTIC BEACH FL and SUNGLOW PIER...70 NM(nautical miles) and 2 inlets apart from each other.

Go figure.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Well, I guess if it's impossible to figure out exactly when high tide is at any given point on the beach, we'll all just have to stay home and read the fishing forum on the internet....


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

The BEST tide to fish is....

When you can GO FISHIN'...


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*boy i just*

read my first reply....i sounded kinda of mean:redface: (sorry).....RR i hate fishing "Low tide" no matter where i am at....hate it!!!   but you know some times, it just nice to be out there no matter what the tide it is.......:fishing: :fishing: take what you can get and enjoy yourselves...cause life is way too short..............glad my GF is a Accountant, she can figure all this high tech math out for me....


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

barty b said:


> You do the math...If you can.


With all do respect, I think his original question was pertaining to why the tides ON THE BEACH in ORMOND are so different from those that are WAY up the Halifax Intracoastal. While you can walk beach side to intracoastal in a matter of minutes, the tide on the intracoastal way north of the inlet have to come in the inlet and all the way up which takes hours, not minutes. 

Nobody is disagreeing how the tides from Atlantic Beach to Sunglow barely vary. Both or beachside, so *duh*, right?


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

I usually fish 5 hours sometimes more, so it really doesn't matter as far as tide goes...i'm their during prime time no matter what.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

KodiakZach said:


> With all do respect, I think his original question was pertaining to why the tides ON THE BEACH in ORMOND are so different from those that are WAY up the Halifax Intracoastal. While you can walk beach side to intracoastal in a matter of minutes, the tide on the intracoastal way north of the inlet have to come in the inlet and all the way up which takes hours, not minutes.
> 
> Nobody is disagreeing how the tides from Atlantic Beach to Sunglow barely vary. Both or beachside, so *duh*, right?


His FIRST question was why would Ormond BEACH be any different than Daytona BEACH. The second part refered to the tide chart for Ormond in the Halifax river.

You were right about the inlet thing, I was just pointing out that there is a minimal time difference in the oceanic tides along the east coast.

I wasnt trying to be sarcastic with the "do the math if you can" comment.  

Actually I have found over many many years of fishing, that the tide charts are close but can vary by as much as an hour +/- depending on the wind and volume of water moving through. This is more prevelent in the backwater areas and up river than on the beach. 

Another interesting thing is that in some places in the ICW the tide comes in and goes out in the same direction. This happens a lot in Palm Valley. PV is situated on the ICW and is about 15 NM from the St Johns inlet to the north and Vilano inlet to the south. Putting it squarely in the middle of the two inlets..which ever one is moving more volume takes over.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

I've noticed over the past couple years(since I started fishing more seriously) that tide charts vary by several hours! for a particular location. I don't know why, but they do. I finally settled on the "official" tide chart for daytona and go by that.


----------

